# Some pics from S. Florida Herf.



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

I was having too good a time to snap too many pics, but here are the few that I did get.

Me with Don Jose "Pepin" Garcia.









Me with Pepin and Eric from 601









Willy from El Titan de Bronze









Mike - Made in Dade and Carlos - Blueface 









Bill - Madurofan









Carlos playing Dominoes with Chris the owner of TW and Orestes Espinoza.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

You're older than I thought, Tony. Great photos, Eric is one cool dude. Eddie from 601 is awesome also. Glad you had fun. :tu


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Looks like a great time! I need to get down to Kris's shop sooner or later! :ss


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

Looks like you quickly found out how to enjoy Fl. Tony.

Congrats and keep us posted on he smoking would there :ss


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

Great pics and I wish I was there:tu:tu:tu


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Tony,
Great to hang out with you.
Too bad the others from South Florida cut out on you.


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

looks like fun Tony, does smoking in the humidor make for any noticeable funk?


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Darrell said:


> You're older than I thought, Tony.


Hey what's that supposed to mean. :r


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice Pics., Tony! Thanks!:tu


----------



## variable (Feb 20, 2008)

variable said:


> Looks like you quickly found out how to enjoy Fl. Tony.
> 
> Congrats and keep us posted on he smoking would there :ss


(Long day for me  , let me translate)

*Congrats, and keep us posted on the smoking world there.*


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

That's a great place isn't it Tony? :tu


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

68TriShield said:


> That's a great place isn't it Tony? :tu


Sure is David!


----------



## snkbyt (Jun 22, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Tony,
> Great to hang out with you.
> Too bad the others from South Florida cut out on you.


 glad you guys showed him a good time, and for the record I AM OUTTA TOWN :ss


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

snkbyt said:


> glad you guys showed him a good time, and for the record I AM OUTTA TOWN :ss


:r:r You're the only one with a "good" excuse.

One more pic for Carlos.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Nice pics Tony!! Thanks for sharing!! :tu :ss


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

newcigarz said:


> :r:r You're the only one with a "good" excuse.
> 
> One more pic for Carlos.


Wow looks like it was a great time!


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

OK,
Let's call out the no shows for this herf:

Ron
- Had to go for a drive somewhere

Nelson
- Had to paint a room - Wuss!!!. Had you told us you had to drive somewhere like Ron, we could look the other way (besides, can't mock Ron - he is a sick pup that can hurt you).

John
- Working in Mexico rolling some fakes to sell in Cozumel.

Al
- Prefers to go to parties with little children than to hang out with people his own age.

Alex
- Prefers to be in the desert somewhere in Afghanistan - OK, maybe the only one with a good reason why he couldn't make it.

Jr.
- new job with 10 days away from home at a time. Wuss!!! Couldn't call in sick?

Dad
- why didn't he show? Simple, it is my dad. Haven't tried to figure him out in nearly 50 years. Why start now?

Skip
- not in town. Wuss!!!

I think I covered the crew that hangs out for the last year or so.

BTW,
Tony,
Remember, Bill knows how to find the perfect seat as he had the best view at those legs.


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> BTW,
> Tony,
> Remember, Bill knows how to find the perfect seat as he had the best view at those legs.


He also brought the Rum! :tu

I expect more members to show up for the next one.

Don't forget I'm Sicilian. :hn


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Blueface said:


> OK,
> Let's call out the no shows for this herf:


Carlos I know what you did the day before and you still made it.

By the way I had some hallway sex tonight. :r:r


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

newcigarz said:


> By the way I had some *hallway sex* tonight. :r:r


:r
It's the best kind.
Comes quick.
Both are satisfied.
No one complains.:r


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Good to meet you Tony, Thanks for that Bolivar.


----------

